

SVGeneration – Generate high-quality SVG background images - DiggityDug7
http://www.svgeneration.com

======
jdc
1) I'd like to be able to go through more backgrounds at once using say,
thumbnails and/or categories.

2) It would be cool if the app would compile Bootstrap (from SASS) to match
the colour scheme of the background.

~~~
DiggityDug7
Thanks. I have a tag search thats pretty much finished. I want to implement
sorting as well (date, views, etc).

I hadn't thought about incorporating into bootstrap, but I'll definitely keep
it in mind.

------
DiggityDug7
This is my first web app, and there is still a lot of work to be done on it. I
would love to get some feedback...

